# Nude shoots in SW fl



## Momma d (Jul 7, 2016)

I live In nfm fl.the crowds are everywere.how would I find a quite place to do a nude photo shoot on a motorcycle.


----------



## sw_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Loop Rd. Stop and see Lucky Cole, nude shots are his thing.


----------



## JoeW (Jul 7, 2016)

First, I'm not that familiar with North Fort Myers.  But I've shot in Florida (in other locations) as well as many other states in the US including the DC area that are in theory very congested.  And I assume you're looking for someplace that is public and outdoors (rather than a studio or inside a house).

1.  Scout ahead.  Check the time of day (partially to see shadows but also if there is a garbage truck that shows up at the park at 10am every day or there is a summer camp that shows up at 1pm every day).  Seriously.  I know people who've done shots on the National Mall in Washington DC, at iconic landmarks in Chicago and NYC...but they timed it right (often early in the morning).

2.  Look for locations that are out of season.  For July...football fields and stadiums for instance.  Office parks that are closed on particular days.  Venues that are open late at night (so they are closed in the morning until about 10am).

3.  Avoid anything with kids...playgrounds, near schools, daycare centers, etc.  If you get spotted and you've exposed yourself to kids, you run the risk of a sex offender designation.  With adults, everyone tends to be a lot more forgiving.

4.  I'd take a look at parking garages--especially the top floor.  If it's for an office that is closed on a Sunday, you could be dealing with an empty garage.   Parking for a football stadium perhaps?  Beware of security cameras though.

5.  A house with a big backyard could be a possibility.

6.  Make a deal with a bike shop that has some space.  Shoot some non-nude swimsuit poses for them to use as promotional items for their bikes and you get to shoot nudes.

7.  Or a guerrilla shoot.  Get lookouts, set up, mimic the poses while you're covered, when the lookouts indicate you've got no traffic, off with the housecoat and shoot for 5 minutes, cover up and wait (or move to location B and repeat).  No ideal but do-able.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2016)

(Moved out of the moderated contest area.)


----------

